# Ports, has anyone made a CD or DVD iso for them??



## xhiku (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello everybody, 

i was just wandering if anyone has made an offline support for ports, i mean it is great and it works fine as it is but i encountered in a situation where a server cant be connected to the internet for particular reasons. Now someone might say that i can just download manually every porgram that is actually ported for FreeBSD and that is what i did. 

Anyway if anyone have an idea or an solution for making all ports offline installable (or some kind of offline support) it would be great!!

thanks in advance


----------



## xhiku (Jul 18, 2010)

P.S i installed FreeBSD 8.0 i386 from the DVD iso !!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't post 'Ports' questions in the 'General' forum -> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2756


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 18, 2010)

Some ports *cannot* be redistributed (per the license, or for other reasons), but I'm pretty sure most all of the ports that can are on the DVD image.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Jul 20, 2010)

you could download all the packages from the ftp server.


----------

